# Renal problem and high creatine level in our dog



## kevin2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Our dog named(Pisti) who is 14yrs old, which is an indian spitz has renal problem and her creatine is very high around 5.2 .We took her to the vet and she was kept on fluids and antibiotics for 5 days They than checked her blood once again .Everything of hers seems normal except her creatine is gone up to 6.2. Her urea was 263 which is come down to 199, (normal should 40). She will not eat anything but drinks water little by little and passes urine.The vet has prescribed her a renal diet and give her azodyl to lower her toxin , there was a similiar case in the neighbourhood and they gave their dog azodyl but there was no improvement in their dog and she died after few days.what renal food should i give her ??is royal canin good for the dog in such situation coz she is not eating anything and how do i lower her creatine level back to normal, also will herbal medicines help in such situation? please help.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Pisti  I have no idea about creatine but I do think the RC prescription food does its job or at least the one we used to feed one of our cats did. Good luck I hope she's feeling a bit better asap


----------



## kevin2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

the problem is she will not eat anything we give her , we tried giving her hills k/d but she just wont open her mouth.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry your dog is so poorly. I do know two or three dogs which are fed RC renal diet but its not particularly palatable and if your dog isn't eating then I don't think that she would be tempted by it.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

kevin2012 said:


> the problem is she will not eat anything we give her , we tried giving her hills k/d but she just wont open her mouth.


Could you mix something she does like in with it to make it seem more interesting.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I had a dog and was in a similar situation. Her urea and creatinine levels were off the scale they were that bad. Vet said she shouldn't have been alive basically with such toxic readings.

Firstly if a dog is at the stage were they are in CKF then any interventions done are only going to buy time and cannot cure the condition. But what you do from this point can help.

My vet (because this is a long time ago now) gave me a recipe for a home cooked low protein diet and told me to try that and come back in a months time for retesting of bloods. I went home literally devastated by the news and immediately started her home cooked diet. Fortunately Cindy had a good appetite so even with much lower levels of protein and all this rice and veg she still ate it.

At this point I also considered herbs. I had been given a book by Juliette de bairacli levy, which is still in print and began giving my dog parsley and honey infusions twice daily. Both are known to help with kidney problems.

I went back to the vet 4 weeks later and she retested her bloods and was amazed by the difference. Both results although still high had halved. I told her I was following her diet and using herbs. She said in her experience she had never seen such a reduction in the urea and creatinine levels before and concluded it had to be the herbs. She sent me away doing more of the same.

I still have the blood results upstairs in the loft but point is her levels were off the scale and within a month they were now recordable so if what the vet said was true it really had to more that luck that brought down her levels.

In all the dogs I've had since I have continued to see the wonders of herbal remedies and to think but for my dog being ill I would have never picked up that book.

I also have a link for diets which you will find useful.

DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

You really need to speak to a canine nutritionist and also find out from your vet whether your dog is in the early stages of renal failure or at end stage renal failure otherwise referred to as critical.

If it is at the end stage then I suspect a low protein diet would be suggested.

High levels of creatine suggest toxicity in the kidneys and your dog will drink large amounts of water which will flush the creatine and nitrogen from his kidneys. However, you will have to restore the metabolic balance by introducing fluid thereapy (electrolytes).

A high quality red meat diet will be more digestable and produce less waste (nitrogen) and will be less stressful for the kidneys. It also has more water content and will flush the kidneys - that is not to say that you should not have fresh water on hand all the time - you do.

You will also have to supplement the diet with some carbs but keep an eye on foods with phospherus as this will be detrimental to his kidneys.

Best though to make an appointment with a canine nutritionist.


----------

